# Actors with a Gravelly Voice



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2009)

List em.

You know what I mean, those who sound like they have been sipping whiskey and toking cheroots since nappy age.

Obviously, Clint Eastwood. Who else do we have?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 10, 2009)

Peter Falk


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2009)

Edward James Olmos


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

Him out of that thing


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 10, 2009)

Kurt Russell in Escape From New York
Christian Bale in Dark Knight


----------



## Balbi (Dec 10, 2009)

Tom Waits

Ron Perlman

James Coburn

Lee Marvin


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 10, 2009)

James Earl Jones


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2009)

The Rock 

(DYSWITD?)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> James Earl Jones



I watched Return of the Jedi the other day. Three dudes played that dude


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I watched Return of the Jedi the other day. Three dudes played that dude


That's right: James, Earl and Jones.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> The Rock
> 
> (DYSWITD?)



Yes. Well done. Here...have a medal


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> That's right: James, Earl and Jones.



DOn't get geeky with me


----------



## Kanda (Dec 10, 2009)

Walkern


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2009)

walken ain't gravelly.

john shrapnel - king of the imperious voiceover


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2009)

peter serafinovicz


----------



## Wolveryeti (Dec 10, 2009)

The guy who they get to do the voiceover of all serious/disaster/comingofage schlock hollywood film trailers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2009)

Wolveryeti said:


> The guy who they get to do the voiceover of all serious/disaster/comingofage schlock hollywood film trailers.



don lafontaine (he dead now)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 10, 2009)

wolveryeti said:


> the guy who they get to do the voiceover of all serious/disaster/comingofage schlock hollywood film trailers.



_HE_ WAS NO ORDINARY MAN....

_HE_ WAS A VERY SPECIAL KIND OF MAN...

A _MAN_ ON A  _MISSION_... 

A _MISSION_ TO _NARRATE_... _*EVERYTHING!*_

ONE MAN... ONE VOICE... ALL FILMS.

_Rated PG, contains moments of mildly irritating cadence and wrongly _emphasised_ words_


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 10, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Him out of that thing



Michael Wincott


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> peter serafinovicz



Definitely 

Vin Diesel


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 10, 2009)

Richard Burton would out gravel any of the above.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 10, 2009)

Al Pacino these days.


----------



## Reno (Dec 10, 2009)

Let's hear it for the ladies:

Jeanne Moreau

Kahleen Turner

Bea Arthur


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 10, 2009)

Reno said:


> Let's hear it for the ladies:
> 
> Jeanne Moreau
> 
> ...



They're husky not gravelly.


----------



## Reno (Dec 10, 2009)

Sexist ! 

Jeanne Moreau and Bea Arthur in their later years went way beyond husky. Also check out Mercedes McCambridges 'voice of the demon' in The Exorcist.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> don lafontaine (he dead now)




If it wasnt Don, then it was Redd Pepper. He would charge $1million for a voiceover. Nice work for having no skills apart from a deep voice and the ability to read 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redd_Pepper


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2009)

Reno said:


> Let's hear it for the ladies:
> 
> Jeanne Moreau
> 
> ...





Katherine Hepburn

Captain Janeway (I often think they must be related)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2016)

kabbes said:


> The Rock
> 
> (DYSWIDT?)



CFY


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> john shrapnel - king of the imperious voiceover



A go-to guy for narrating Nazi dolphin docs on those rare occasions when Sean Pertwee's more curious whine is not considered to have enough gravitas.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2016)

Kanda said:


> Walkern


?


----------



## evildacat (Dec 5, 2016)

Macy Gray


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2016)

evildacat said:


> Macy Gray


Is she an actor?


Judi Dench


----------



## Bonfirelight (Dec 5, 2016)

The big rock monster from the never ending story


----------



## cypher79 (Dec 5, 2016)

Nick Nolte


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 5, 2016)

Demi Moore.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2016)

John Hurt


----------



## rekil (Dec 5, 2016)

Sharon Stone
Mario Van Pebbles

e2a Waits removed cos Balbi


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2016)

copliker said:


> Sharon Stone
> Mario Van Pebbles



Rock Hudson
Menhir Suvari
Sedimentary Crews
Shaley Duvall
Quartzney Cox


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 5, 2016)

Charles Dance
Ed Harris


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 5, 2016)

Surprised *The Stath* didn't get a mention earlier.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## trabuquera (Dec 5, 2016)

A very obvious omission...


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Balbi said:


> Tom Waits


Puts me in mind of the late great Ronnie Drew whose voice was  described as "like the sound of coke being crushed under a door".
Not an actor, though.


----------



## hot air baboon (Dec 5, 2016)

definitley not that Cucumberpatch fellow...alhough for some strange reason he keeps getting offered parts for the gravelly voiced thesp ( Khan, dragons etc )


----------



## evildacat (Dec 5, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Is she an actor?
> 
> 
> Judi Dench



Yeah she has been a fair few things like the paperboy, training day and a number of others.


----------



## evildacat (Dec 5, 2016)

copliker said:


> Sharon Stone
> Mario Van Pebbles
> 
> e2a Waits removed cos Balbi



Waites has been in a few things including seven psychopaths


----------



## rekil (Dec 7, 2016)

Finchy from The Office. I struggled to hear his lines in The Witch.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 8, 2016)

George C. Scott


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 8, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> George C. Scott


Following the _played-cops-in-Exorcist-movie_ theme:

Lee J Cobb


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 8, 2016)

David O'Hara - IMDb

Gravelly voiced Scotsman in everything requiring a gravelly voiced Scotsman (or Irishman tbf) ever.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 8, 2016)

Shohreh Aghdashloo


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 8, 2016)

whoever does Marge Simpson's voice.


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 8, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> A very obvious omission...
> View attachment 96601



I'll see your Sean Bean and raise you the mighty Lee van Cleef:


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 8, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> whoever does Marge Simpson's voice.



Julie Kavner. She's also the nurse in Awakenings with Robin Williams. Never seen her in anything else.


----------



## Reno (Dec 8, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Julie Kavner. She's also the nurse in Awakenings with Robin Williams. Never seen her in anything else.


She had supporting roles in a lot of Woody Allen films and in the 70s she was in the sitcom Rhoda.


----------



## rekil (Dec 8, 2016)

Lionel Stander.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 8, 2016)

For ladies, where does gravelly end and husky/throaty begin?

Joan Rivers was unarguably gravelly
I think Ellen Barkin definitely qualifies for gravelly
... but was Joan Greenwood gravelly?

Also, can you be squeaky AND gravelly at the same time? (thinking about Jennifer Tilly here)


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 8, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Also, can you be squeaky AND gravelly at the same time? (thinking about Jennifer Tilly here)



Yup, Billie Holiday (she did act too).


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 8, 2016)

Reno said:


> She had supporting roles in a lot of Woody Allen films and in the 70s she was in the sitcom Rhoda.



Huh. She's in a couple of Allen films I know quite well. Never noticed her before. I guess if she doesn't have big speaking parts its easier to miss her...


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 8, 2016)

Jean Reno

Sam Elliot (Roadhouse, Big Lebowski..Parks and Rec)


----------



## evildacat (Dec 9, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> For ladies, where does gravelly end and husky/throaty begin?
> 
> Joan Rivers was unarguably gravelly
> I think Ellen Barkin definitely qualifies for gravelly
> ...


Surely Macy Gray is the summit of gravelly voices.


----------



## evildacat (Dec 9, 2016)

Surprised Joe Pasquale hasn't been mentioned yet - maybe because he's a presenter I assume ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 9, 2016)

evildacat said:


> Surprised Joe Pasquale hasn't been mentioned yet - maybe because he's a presenter I assume ?



That and, uh, _he doesn't have a gravelly voice_.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2016)

Julia Stiles is quite gravelly for a lass


----------



## evildacat (Dec 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Julia Stiles is quite gravelly for a lass


Cannot place her off the top of my head but if be surprised if it's as course a Gray's


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2016)

evildacat said:


> Cannot place her off the top of my head but if be surprised if it's as course a Gray's


I didn't say it was. But how do you know if you haven't heard it?


----------



## evildacat (Dec 10, 2016)

Just due to the depth of voice Macy Gray has, have you heard both ?


----------



## evildacat (Dec 10, 2016)

Knew I recognised the name she was in Bourne movies - ibeoukdnt even call her slightly gravelly or deep.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2016)

evildacat said:


> Just due to the depth of voice Macy Gray has, have you heard both ?


yes, but I'm not comparing her to Macy Gray. You are.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2016)

Michael Ironside


----------



## Humberto (Dec 10, 2016)

Best gravelly voice recently: Jeff Bridges.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 10, 2016)

Probably two page on that


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 10, 2016)

James mason (georgy girl) gravelly and sexy.


----------



## evildacat (Dec 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> yes, but I'm not comparing her to Macy Gray. You are.


I was till I heard her speak she has a normal voice I wouldn't even think of considering even deep _ sure you've not seen a film where she was putting on that voice and thought it real ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2016)

evildacat said:


> I was till I heard her speak she has a normal voice I wouldn't even think of considering even deep _ sure you've not seen a film where she was putting on that voice and thought it real ?


Why do you keep mentioning Macy Gray?


----------



## evildacat (Dec 10, 2016)

Because I consider my answer to be the best one so far and yours doesn't fit in this thread so just highlighting how wrong you are.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2016)

evildacat said:


> Because I consider my answer to be the best one so far and yours doesn't fit in this thread so just highlighting how wrong you are.


I was answering the OP's wanting to discuss actors with gravelly voices. Julia Stiles has enough grit in her voice to count, and is a fine actor.
I have not experienced Macy Gray as an actor, just as a singer. Yes, she has a gravelier voice, but the thread OP wasn't asking who has the most gravelly voice.


----------



## evildacat (Dec 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I was answering the OP's wanting to discuss actors with gravelly voices. Julia Stiles has enough grit in her voice to count, and is a fine actor.
> I have not experienced Macy Gray as an actor, just as a singer. Yes, she has a gravelier voice, but the thread OP wasn't asking who has the most gravelly voice.


One the few interviews I have heard after it was who I thought it was I wouldn't considering her to have anything bear a gravelly voice. But you got one thing right she is a good actor .


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2016)

evildacat said:


> One the few interviews I have heard after it was who I thought it was I wouldn't considering her to have anything bear a gravelly voice. But you got one thing right she is a good actor .


I was remembering her from Dexter. She does have a gravelly, lowish voice. It's a great voice.


----------



## evildacat (Dec 10, 2016)

Seen all of Dexter cannot place her in it though, from the interviews I watched to compare seems like its a voice she put on for the show or deliberately put a much higher voice on for those interviews for them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2016)

evildacat said:


> Seen all of Dexter cannot place her in it though, from the interviews I watched to compare seems like its a voice she put on for the show or deliberately put a much higher voice on for those interviews for them.


No, it's her voice. She has a low voice, a low husky voice. A gravelly one.


----------



## evildacat (Dec 10, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> No, it's her voice. She has a low voice, a low husky voice. A gravelly one.


No idea who your thinking of but what your describing is wrong go listen to the actress in an interview, I've checked again to make sure and your just wrong - I vote for your nomination to be struck from the thread.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 10, 2016)

Kathleen Turner


----------



## BananaJoe (Jun 10, 2017)

Richard Lynch, John Glover, Michael Parks


----------

